# Any suggestions on how to cook deer meat?



## Mindaboo

A friend is giving me about 50 pounds of deer meat and I haven't cooked it in probably 15 or more years. Any suggestions? Is there anything you can do to take out some of the game taste. I don't mind it, but am not sure my husband and kids will eat it. I will have roast, burger, steaks, all different types of cuts, so any suggestions would be great. We have been blessed with this gift and I would hate to see it go to waste.


----------



## ReformedWretch

Put a BIG scoop of Crisco in with burgers and steaks because deer are so lean. I use lots of "Accent" as well as salt and pepper. I LOVE the game taste so I can't tell you how to lessen it.


----------



## Wannabee

If the deer was cleaned and cooled properly then the game taste should be minimal.
The hamburger can be mixed with ground beef or pork. It adds fat and helps bind the meat, as well as diminishes the game taste. 
Steaks can be marinated in worchestershire sauce, along with chopped or powdered/granulated onions, garlic, pepper and any other seasoning you prefer for an hour to a few days, depending on taste. We just did some for an hour and it was great. We have some more that's been marinating for four days. I'm looking forward to it.
Roast can be surrounded by vegetables in a crock pot, dutch oven or any other way you prepare roast. Sometimes a good wine is nice for marinade, unless you want to go the worchestershire route.
Stew cuts make good stew. 
I wouldn't worry too much about it, unless it wasn't properly dressed in the first place. Then you'll have to cover up the taste no matter what. Rinsing before preparing helps. Rubbing in a little salt can too, but can also dry the meat during the cooking process. And, of course, you could prepare it and neglect to tell them what you're serving. Often it's a matter of knowledge more than taste. I remember one lady raving about the chicken at a potluck, until she found out it was rabbit. Then she set it aside. Feed 'em. Then after they've finished their meal, ask if anyone wants any desert to chase down the deer.


----------



## Mindaboo

The meat is being processed by a butcher, so my assumption is that it will be handled properly. They are also adding in beef fat to the burger, would you still mix it with hamburger? 

I never could eat much rabbit, but fried squirrel, now that is good eating. I used to squirrel hunt every day, loved it. I have cooked lots of game: elk, bear, beaver, rabbit, squirrel, wild turkey. All great stuff, except the rabbit. It saved a lot of money at the grocery store. 

Thanks for the recipes!


----------



## LawrenceU

The proper handling that Joe is talking about is what happens immediately after the shot. The deer must be field dressed properly and then cooled very quickly.

One trick to get rid of the gamey taste, if it is an issue, is to soak the meat in milk. It works.

A recipe for roasts that I have served to folks who 'never eat game and can always detect it' is to place the roast in a crock pot, add a can of condensed cream of mushroom soup (or two if it is a large roast), throw in an onion if you like. Cook the roast on low over night until it is tender. It will get so tender you don't need teeth to eat it. 

You should see the looks on folks face when they ask for the recipe and I tell then it starts with venison!


----------



## kvanlaan

Stew most of it but the backstraps should be cut into medallions, gently browned and simmered in gravy, and then be sent to me.


----------



## Pergamum

Cut it into small pieces and cook it with bacon, green peppers and black pepper, and onions.


----------



## Mindaboo

> Tenderize it with an old glass coke bottle. Fry it in a pan. Make sure to make some mashed tators, green beans, and sawmill gravy.



I have never heard of the old glass coke bottle trick before. Frying is a given. How about chicken fried deer with those mashed potatos, sawmill gravy and green beans? YUMMY!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

kvanlaan said:


> Stew most of it but the backstraps should be cut into medallions, gently browned and simmered in gracy, and then be sent to me.



Post of the Year!!!


----------



## LawrenceU

Chicken fried deer is a staple. It is very good. You have to have your fat very hot and for goodness sake don't cook it well done.


----------



## Mindaboo

Joshua said:


> I don't usually bread it. Typically just fry the meat as is. But it sounds like a Chicken-Fried deer meat might be alright.



Okay, I can do both. I will tell you guys which one I like best. My guess is I would prefer the chicken fried. 



> Stew most of it but the backstraps should be cut into medallions, gently browned and simmered in gracy, and then be sent to me.



How would you like that sent? Priority, Overnight?


----------



## christiana

The only way I can eat deer meat is if it is made into chili! Look over these deer meat chili recipes:

Chili recipes database A-Z


----------



## MrMerlin777

Prepare it the same way you would beef.

Deer burgers are great! Hmmmm.... Deer bbq anyone?


----------



## Quickened

With the venison burgers one of the things that we did was mix in salt and pepper and garlic salt. We then made a volcano shape out of it and added a little beer to the meat. We made the paddies that way. Once they were on the grill after flipping once we dropped a couple drops of hot sauce on each.

It was something we did that was experimental and the results were great. Dont forget to toast those buns on the grill as well.


----------



## yeutter

Venison can be cooked just like mutton.


----------



## SolaScriptura

You've had a lot of good suggestions. Please consider mine only as a last resort, that is: if it comes down to either doing it my way or pitching the meat. If you try some of these great ideas and your family still doesn't like the taste, just do this:

If it comes down to it, just grind it all and use all of it as burger meat. Mix it with ground beef. That way the taste will dissappear and it'll make the beef go longer. 

That way will work, but again, do it as a last resort because it would be a terrible shame to waste such good roasts or steaks. Vension backstrap medallions are simply sublime. If you grind those, do it with a tear in your eye.


----------



## Mushroom

Backstraps will be sauteed in butter with onions and promptly consumed by Mindy and hubby (me), sorry Kevin. We'll try some of these other recipes, but a good bit will be used as 'burger stretcher' for a nice winter supply of meat. That's the main reason for taking it. Might break down and go out and get one or two myself if we can clear out the freezer space. Been a long many years, though.


----------



## Wannabee

Uh, Brad? How come Mindy's in WV and you're in Virginia? Do we need counseling? Does it have anything to do with venison? If so, I'll be more than happy to remove the source of contention.


----------



## kvanlaan

> How would you like that sent? Priority, Overnight?



Either is fine, but driving it up would be easiest for me (it might even get here warm if you step on it)! Just put Ancaster, Ontario into Google maps and follow the directions. Thanks!


----------



## bookslover

Make sure the deer is really, really dead. This cuts way down on all that struggling as you jam it into the pot...


----------



## nicnap

bookslover said:


> Make sure the deer is really, really dead. This cuts way down on all that struggling as you jam it into the pot...


----------



## SolaScriptura

bookslover said:


> Make sure the deer is really, really dead. This cuts way down on all that struggling as you jam it into the pot...


----------



## Mushroom

Wannabee said:


> Uh, Brad? How come Mindy's in WV and you're in Virginia? Do we need counseling? Does it have anything to do with venison? If so, I'll be more than happy to remove the source of contention.


 We reside in the state of Virginia, but are members of a church in West Virginia. We're doing our part to resolve the age-old animosities between the faithful Old Dominion and its wayward neighbor. Having a checkered past as a traitor state has been a hard burden to bear for WV, and we feel it is our duty to let them know they are forgiven. And besides, it gives us new fodder for WV jokes.

Speaking of which, here's my favorite:

Cletus was in love with Clema, and wanted to give her the very best b'day present he could. He asked what she wanted most, and she told him her dream was to have a pair of alligator shoes. Cletus had never seen an alligator, so he went to his uncle Jeb (who having served in the Army was considered a man of the world in those parts) and asked him about alligators. Jeb showed him a picture and told him they lived in Florida. So Cletus hopped on a Greyhound and headed to FLA. When he got to a town there, he got off and asked a local if there were any alligators around, and the man told him there were plenty out in the swamp south of town. Cletus trekked out there, and soon spotted a big one swimming across a pond. He jumped in, swam over, and the loudest, biggest fight you ever saw ensued. They thrashed and wrasseled and bit and kicked for nearly an hour, when finally Cletus pulled out his boot knife and finished the beast off. He drug it to shore, flipped it over on its back, and threw his arms up in disgust. "Dagnabit! All that fuss, and this'n ain't even a-warin' shoes!"....

Oh, and if any had heard about that border incident where some WV boys were tossing grenades over the state line, it all turned out OK. Some Virginia boys just picked 'em up, pulled the pins, and tossed 'em back.


----------



## kvanlaan

> Oh, and if any had heard about that border incident where some WV boys were tossing grenades over the state line, it all turned out OK. Some Virginia boys just picked 'em up, pulled the pins, and tossed 'em back.



 We tell the same joke north of the border but substitute Newfies for WV boys and Nova Scotians for Virginians...


----------



## turmeric

Lawrence, how does one field-dress a deer?


----------



## LawrenceU

Rather than gross some folks out by writing out the instructions I'll post a couple of links that cover the basics. One thing to remember, if it is warm be sure and remove the diaphragm and the wind pipe, they both spoil very quickly. Also, put a bag of ice into the cavity if it is warm, over 40 degrees, and there will be any delay in butchering the carcass.

Here's a video. It goes beyond field dressing. Field dressing is the 'gutting' part. If you want a very simple way to skin a deer use the 'golf ball method'. Hang the deer by the head. Cut the hide in a circle around the neck, down the center of the belly side of the deer, and down the inside of the legs to the hooves. Pull about two inches of skin down from the cut around the neck. Put the golf ball under hair side the skin and 'pooch' it out so that the ball is wrapped by the hide. Tie a strong cord / small rope under the ball so that the hair is against the ball and the rope is under the ball. Tie the other end of the rope to your hitch and slowly drive away. The hide will peel off like a banana skin.

[video=youtube;IKm42ql7NSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKm42ql7NSw[/video]

And, here is a pdf file:

http://www.michigandnr.com/publications/pdfs/huntingwildlifehabitat/deer_field-dressing.pdf


----------



## Notthemama1984

turmeric said:


> Lawrence, how does one field-dress a deer?



with class.


----------



## Wannabee

turmeric said:


> Lawrence, how does one field-dress a deer?



Not Lawrence, but I don't think he'll mind. Field dressing is simply getting the guts out while in the field. You want to cool the meat as quickly as possible. In some areas, like her in the U.P., it's not as critical because it's so cold here anyway. But in AZ, where I come from, you want to do all you can to cool it off in order to help avoid that game flavor. And the longer the innards sit inside, the more gamey it's going to taste. If it's a cold climate, leaving the skin on shouldn't be a big deal. If there's snow, packing the cavity with snow can be helpful. In AZ a lot of guys would dump a bag of ice in the chest cavity as soon as they got it back to camp. They also often skin them quickly, so that the meat can cool even sooner. In such a case it's common to use a game back to cover it. Next, you want to get it off the bone as quickly as possible. This isn't as crucial, but still something to pay attention to. Some guys are good enough that they can bone 'em as part of their field dressing. I don't have much experience, so simply gut 'em and get them to where I can hang them in order to skin them more easily. We just did this and the meat turned out wonderful. We probably had the innards out within 15 minutes of the kill.

Here's a pretty no nonsense article on field dressing.
How to Field Dress a Deer gut a deer or skin a deer

-----Added 12/2/2008 at 10:28:56 EST-----

Oops, Lawrence was a quicker draw.


----------



## turmeric

Thanks, guys; I probably will never have to do this but it will be handy info if anyone asks me.


----------



## kvanlaan

I personally found it rather interesting that he would not gross us out with the written details, but instead chose the less graphic technicolor version.


----------



## LawrenceU

-----Added 12/2/2008 at 11:02:23 EST-----



kvanlaan said:


> I personally found it rather interesting that he would not gross us out with the written details, but instead chose the less graphic technicolor version.



Hey, nobody made you mash that button. 

Hee hee hee. . .


----------



## Wannabee

Pam's dad and stepmother were here for the holidays and are leaving tomorrow. Tonight I made sliced potatoes with onion cooked in a pan with olive oil and butter. In a separate pan I cooked backstrap steaks (two straps worth) marinated in Worcestershire sauce, pepper and garlic. They were about 5/8 of an inch thick and browned on the outside, very pink on the inside. When I was done with the steaks I cooked some green beans in the juice left in the pan. Top that off with (can I say it here?) a cold glass of Da Red (local/U.P. red wine) and we had a wonderful feast. It was a nice way to end a great visit from our son and Pam's folks (son leaves Monday). 
The meal reminded me of this thread, so I thought I'd share. Now you can wipe your chin and go to the next thread.


----------



## okinawabones

Umm, this is where I'm ashamed of the fact that I've never hunted a day in my life.  I can't even catch a fish in a fully-stocked trout stream. All I know is what I've been told, and that is that to tenderize and cook it well.
I also like bookslover's tip- you just can't go wrong making sure it's already dead...


----------



## Mindaboo

I just wanted to update everyone on the progress we have made with the deer meat. We started off by soaking it in milk to take the game flavor out of it, but we are no longer doing that. I have cooked this stuff every way I can think of and we have absolutely loved it. The burgers are the best we have ever eaten. My next attempt is to cook meatballs, and then on to jerky. We are getting at least one more deer from my friend, that will carry us for quite some time. If you guys think of more recipes, PLEASE send them. 

Hey Lawrence U., do you have any deer jerky recipes you might want to share?


----------



## PresbyDane

I do not believe it another one of these American-eating-threads that leaves me hungry, eventhough it is food we almost never eat here.


----------



## Honor

I'd say chip some of the meat up and put it in a crock pot with som BBQ and SLOW cook it for .... ever.


----------



## Rocketeer

Martin Marsh said:


> I do not believe it another one of these American-eating-threads that leaves me hungry, even though it is food we almost never eat here.



I don't know about Denmark, Martin, but over here in The Netherlands the deer and swine populations (on the Veluwe) are strictly state-controlled; there is a yearly hunt for qualified hunters, with quantities predetermined by species, age and sex, and the environmentalists make sure no one even thinks of shooting one out of season...

If you Americans knew what we pay for venison in the supermarket...


----------



## ReformedWretch

> The burgers are the best we have ever eaten.



ABSOLUTELY!

What's bad about that is when you go back to beef. Ugh, I hate that. Beef burgers are tasteless after enjoying deer burgers for a while.


----------



## Mindaboo

> What's bad about that is when you go back to beef. Ugh, I hate that. Beef burgers are tasteless after enjoying deer burgers for a while.



I haven't eaten any much beef since we got the deer meat, but I know what you mean. Those burgers are so tender. My youngest daughters can't get enough of the deer meat. The upside for us is that my friend's husband loves to hunt, but they don't eat the meat. They will give us all that they get their hands on. I am paying for the processing, and you can't beat the price, $30 for the whole thing.


----------



## PresbyDane

Rocketeer said:


> Martin Marsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe it another one of these American-eating-threads that leaves me hungry, even though it is food we almost never eat here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about Denmark, Martin, but over here in The Netherlands the deer and swine populations (on the Veluwe) are strictly state-controlled; there is a yearly hunt for qualified hunters, with quantities predetermined by species, age and sex, and the environmentalists make sure no one even thinks of shooting one out of season...
> 
> If you Americans knew what we pay for venison in the supermarket...
Click to expand...



There is a quota for how many per year but not whom are allowed by age or sex, they only have to be licensed hunters.
And we also pay a fortune for that kind of meet, and in our contry the enviromentalist make ALL the rules


----------



## LawrenceU

Argh. I just lost a long post in which i was putting up some recipes for jerky. Now, I'm out of time. I'll post them later.


----------



## Mindaboo

> Argh. I just lost a long post in which i was putting up some recipes for jerky. Now, I'm out of time. I'll post them later.



I hate it when that happens, I started typing out my long things in Word then copying and pasting. 

Thank you for your effort. I can wait for the recipes. Post them whenever you have time.


----------



## Herald

Venison fillets wrapped in bacon. The bacon fat adds flavor and actually keeps the venison from cooking too quickly. Try it sometime. Secure the bacon with toothpicks.


----------



## reformed trucker

A good marinade for venison or elk steaks:

Apple juice (75%)
Jack Daniels (25%)
Brown sugar (to taste; don't worry about too much)

Marinate at least 24 hrs; grill to desired doneness.


----------



## Mindaboo

> Venison fillets wrapped in bacon. The bacon fat adds flavor and actually keeps the venison from cooking too quickly. Try it sometime. Secure the bacon with toothpicks.



I actually found some bacon ends on sale at the grocery store and bought them, it is great! I have been saving bacon grease too and rubbing the pan with that when I cook. I will have to try the wrapping.



> A good marinade for venison or elk steaks:
> 
> Apple juice (75%)
> Jack Daniels (25%)
> Brown sugar (to taste; don't worry about too much)
> 
> Marinate at least 24 hrs; grill to desired doneness



This sounds really good, is it sweet? Can you use Jim Beam instead? I don't have any JD around, but I do have Beam. I will have to try this and let you know how it turns out. Thanks much!


----------



## Herald

Mindy, I like to prepare venison fillets this way: tenderize the fillets with a fork on each side about five or six times. Very lightly salt (pinch) on both sides. Take two slices of bacon and wrap them around the fillet length ways and width ways. Secure with tooth pick. Cover loosely with plastic wrap and refrigerate for 45-60 minutes. Then broil or grill and cook to choice.


----------



## reformed trucker

It's not overly sweet, but you can always cut back on marinate time. Jim Beam will work also.

Any steaks wrapped in bacon are great on the grill, just don't make the mistake I did. Was trying to use up the extra bacon, so I wrapped 3 strips around the sides. By the time the bacon was done, the steaks were overcooked (medium-well = ruined).


----------

